# Errore iso Gentoo

## Pipaluce

Dopo essere stato coglionato dai miei amici per il nome di osx ed il colore dell'ibook ho deciso di provare ad installare Linux e riverniciarlo.

Ho appena finito di scaricare "packages-g4-2004.1.iso" ma dopo aver fatto l'Md5 check sum mi da 1 errore e crea questo log: "packages-g4-2004.1.iso ERROR: Checksum did not match."

C'e modo di correggere l'errore o devo riscaricarlo di nuovo (GPRS e isdn) ed andare all'nferno per le bestemmie?

Tenete conto che sounasegaiodicomesiusaLinux

Grazie.

----------

## xchris

essere "coglionato" per avere un ppc con osx mi sembra eccessivo  :Smile: 

avessi windoze capirei...

cmq per la iso pare sia corrotta.Invece di sfottere i tuoi amici dovrebbero scaricarti una nuova ISO. (se hanno + banda)

benvenuto  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Benvenuto. L'unica cosa da fare per non avere problemi come dice xchris e' riscaricare la iso.

----------

## xchris

a questo proposito stavo pensando ad un utility.

supponiamo che 2 utenti abbiano la stessa iso

utente A ha la iso perfetta

utente B ha la iso corrotta

uno script che spezzi il file in + parti e ne calcoli l'md5 e' in grado di trovare quale pezzo e' corrotto (confrontati i risultati con l'output dallo script che gira dall'utente b)

Eventualmente una volta trovato il pezzo corrotto si puo' applicare nuovamente lo script fino a quando la dimensione del file da trasferire e' sufficientemente piccola. (e se non e' eccessivamente corrotto... caso tipico)

Una volta individuato questa piccola parte di file (o queste piccole) corrotto l'utente A la invia all'utente B che la ricompone.

si ok...

pippe mentali

ciao

----------

## Pipaluce

 *xchris wrote:*   

> essere "coglionato" per avere un ppc con osx mi sembra eccessivo 
> 
> avessi windoze capirei...
> 
> cmq per la iso pare sia corrotta.Invece di sfottere i tuoi amici dovrebbero scaricarti una nuova ISO. (se hanno + banda)
> ...

 

I miei "amici", sono i miei boscaioli rumeni, che quando vedono Panther e l'ibook mi fanno "roar sembri checca", ti lascio immaginare che rispetto mi portano. 

E siccome il portatile lo uso principalmente nel bosco devo trovare una soluzione

Per la Iso mi piace molto di più la tua seconda ipotesi  :Very Happy: 

Grazie per il benvenuto a tutti.

----------

## sorchino

Scusa una cosa... ma chettefrega degli amici tuoi?  :Smile: 

Da quanto sentito in giro Panther è un sistema con i controcazzi, probabilmente per un uso desktop anche migliore di Linux (vabbè ovviamente dipende dai casi, da quello che devi farci, da quanta voglia hai di smanettarci ecc...).

Quindi se devi metterlo solo perchè gli amici sfottono (per me rosicano e basta comunque  :Wink:  )  fregatene...

Se invece vuoi farlo (probabilmente) per curiosità, perchè ti piace linux o per motivi imho più validi, qui sul forum ci sono parecchi post e vari howto per l'installazione di gentoo su ppc  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

ti posto il codice di splitter.sh

ti divide un file in n parti e ti calcola l'md5 sum

```

#!/bin/bash

# $1 -- file name

# $2 -- num split

[ $# != 2 ] && echo -e "\nUsage: splitter.sh filename num_parts\n" && exit

[ -f $1 ] || { echo -e "\nFile doesn't exists!\n" && exit ;}

TOTAL_BYTES=`ls $1 -l | cut -d" " -f6`

CHUNK_BYTES=`expr $TOTAL_BYTES / $2`

COUNTER=0

BASE=0

echo

echo "Dividing $1 in $2 parts of $CHUNK_BYTES bytes"

echo

echo

while [ $COUNTER != $2 ]

do

        [ $COUNTER != `expr $2 - 1` ] && OPT="count=1" || OPT=""

        echo -n "Part "$COUNTER" at base "$BASE

        dd if=$1 of=$1.$COUNTER bs=$CHUNK_BYTES skip=$COUNTER $OPT 2> /dev/null

        echo " and has md5sum ->"`md5sum $1.$COUNTER | cut -d" " -f1`

        BASE=`expr $BASE + $CHUNK_BYTES`

        COUNTER=`expr $COUNTER + 1`

done

```

lo lanci con 

```

./splitter.sh filename 10

```

e in questo caso divide filename in 10 parti con nome

filename.0

filename.1

.

.

se poi lo vuoi ricomporre basta fare

```

cat filename.* > final_file

```

Credo cmq che sia meglio riscaricarlo  :Wink: 

----------

## almafer

nick bellissimo pipaluce  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

caruccio... inculo subito lo script  :Very Happy: 

[ot]per pipaluce: leggi meno vernacoliere va!  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> caruccio... inculo subito lo script 
> 
> 

 

 :Smile: 

l'utilizzo e' carino perche' una volta stabilito quale parte e' corrotta...(se e' una sola) si puo' iterare sulla parte danneggiata e con il confronto con il file originale si puo' ripristinare il file trasferendo solo una piccola parte.

ciauz

----------

## doom.it

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se poi lo vuoi ricomporre basta fare
> 
> ```
> ...

 

dirò la cazzata, ma non dovrebbe essere 

```

cat filename.* >> final_file

```

ciao

DooM

----------

## xchris

no e' corretto ">" 

infatti:

```

echo "ciao1" > 1

echo "ciao2" > 2

cat 1 2

ciao1

ciao2

bash-2.05b$

```

ciao

----------

## Pipaluce

 *[Alexi_Laiho] wrote:*   

> Scusa una cosa... ma chettefrega degli amici tuoi? 
> 
> Da quanto sentito in giro Panther è un sistema con i controcazzi, probabilmente per un uso desktop anche migliore di Linux (vabbè ovviamente dipende dai casi, da quello che devi farci, da quanta voglia hai di smanettarci ecc...).
> 
> Quindi se devi metterlo solo perchè gli amici sfottono (per me rosicano e basta comunque  )  fregatene...
> ...

 

Devo essere sincero il bianco latticino e i nomi delle release jaguar, panther e tiger, mi sembrano molto pacchiani e di stile troppo americano ci mancano solo la custodia leopardata e i dadi di pelo.

Cmq rimane una bella macchina leggera solida, ottimo schermo, molto reattiva come prestazioni e poi riesco tranquillamente ad arrivare alle 6 ore di batteria che nel bosco senza presa della corrente mi fanno comodo.

Per quanto riguarda osx e la filosofia mac in generale la trovo molto triste qualsiasi programma, anche il più stupido, è shareware o cmq a pagamento e se devo usarlo per far girare codice linux allora tanto vale usare direttamnete gentoo.

ciao

----------

## Pipaluce

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ti posto il codice di splitter.sh
> 
> ti divide un file in n parti e ti calcola l'md5 sum
> 
> [code]
> ...

 

Grazie sei stato gentilissimo ma lo sto riscaricando ed ho acceso un cero preventivo

----------

## Pipaluce

[ot]per pipaluce: leggi meno vernacoliere va!  :Smile: [/quote]

da piccino stavo a Venturina ed ora sull'Amiata, se voui venire a prendere un po di fresco fammi un fischio, che ti faccio compilare qualcosa  :Very Happy: 

Mattia

----------

## xchris

 *Pipaluce wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Grazie sei stato gentilissimo ma lo sto riscaricando ed ho acceso un cero preventivo

 

eventualmente segnati il link che in caso di problemi pratichiamo questa strada.

ciao

----------

## Pipaluce

 *xchris wrote:*   

>  *Pipaluce wrote:*   
> 
> Grazie sei stato gentilissimo ma lo sto riscaricando ed ho acceso un cero preventivo 
> 
> eventualmente segnati il link che in caso di problemi pratichiamo questa strada.
> ...

 

Finito! questa volta è andato tutto bene, ma con l'affidabilità del gprs penso mi servirà in futuro.

Adesso mi leggo l'handbook ed i post vecchi e fra poco inizierò con le domande che vi faranno cascare i bracci.

Ciao e grazie di nuovo Mattia

----------

## xchris

vedrai che questa comunita' ti sara' d'aiuto.  :Smile: 

(considera che molto sono ppc inside  :Wink:  )

ciao

----------

## shev

[OT]

 *Pipaluce wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda osx e la filosofia mac in generale la trovo molto triste qualsiasi programma, anche il più stupido, è shareware o cmq a pagamento e se devo usarlo per far girare codice linux allora tanto vale usare direttamnete gentoo

 

Sulla filosofia non discuto, ognuno può pensarla come crede (e ci mancherebbe fosse il contrario!), ma sui software tutti shareware o commerciali non direi. Ad oggi a parte macosx non ho speso una lira (o euro) per il software che mi serve, ho trovato tutto come free, open o "portato" da linux (o spesso nemmeno portato, visto che macosx è cmq uno unix). Direi che c'è una marea di software free e open, quasi sempre pure di ottima qualità  :Smile: 

Giusto per correttezza d'informazione.

[/OT]

----------

## Pipaluce

 *xchris wrote:*   

> vedrai che questa comunita' ti sara' d'aiuto. 
> 
> (considera che molto sono ppc inside  )
> 
> ciao

 

Te la sei cercata  :Razz: 

Sono a pagina 49 dell' handbook alla sezione "prepariamo i grp" a quanto ho capito li devo semplicemente copiare da cd a: /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/packages/All/. Il problema è che la directory packages/all è sul secondo cd e non riesco a smontare il live cd; ho dato umount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom ma mi dice device is busy e naturalmente col pulsante di eject non va

Grazie

----------

## randomaze

 *Pipaluce wrote:*   

> Il problema è che la directory packages/all è sul secondo cd e non riesco a smontare il live cd; ho dato umount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom ma mi dice device is busy e naturalmente col pulsante di eject non va
> 
> 

 

Configuri quello che hai, fai il boot dalla tua installazione e non più da CD e dopo, con la tua nuova gentoo completi l'installazione  :Wink: 

----------

## OKreZ

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Configuri quello che hai, fai il boot dalla tua installazione e non più da CD e dopo, con la tua nuova gentoo completi l'installazione 

 

Oppure fai il boot dal live cd con l'opzione "cdcache" (F2 al boot del cd per vedere le opzioni), una volta caricato il sistema puoi smontare e togliere il live cd ed inserire e montare il secondo cd.

----------

## xchris

suggerisco a pipaluce di aprire altri thread  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## Molder

la funzione di cdcache per le vesioni 2004.0 e 2004.1 sembra dare dei problemi. Ho provato a fare l'installazione dando il comando all'avvio del live cd ma poi non mi lascia togliere il cd, eppure ho mezzo giga di ram sul portatile. addirittura quando ho provato ad installare la 2004.1 ho copiato prima quello che mi serviva del cd 2 su un apartizione win in fat32 e quando provo a montarla mi dice che il kernel non riconosce quel file system. Magari ho sbagliato qualche passaggio???????????

----------

## randomaze

 *Molder wrote:*   

> su un apartizione win in fat32 e quando provo a montarla mi dice che il kernel non riconosce quel file system

 

Può darsi che quando hanno preparato il kernel per il live cd non abbiano incluso il fs di windoze...

----------

## Pipaluce

 *Shev wrote:*   

> [OT]
> 
> Sulla filosofia non discuto, ognuno può pensarla come crede (e ci mancherebbe fosse il contrario!), ma sui software tutti shareware o commerciali non direi. Ad oggi a parte macosx non ho speso una lira (o euro) per il software che mi serve, ho trovato tutto come free, open o "portato" da linux (o spesso nemmeno portato, visto che macosx è cmq uno unix). Direi che c'è una marea di software free e open, quasi sempre pure di ottima qualità 
> 
> Giusto per correttezza d'informazione.
> ...

 

Nellla nuova release TIGER ho letto miglior supporto a software Linux; e poi scopro che è impossibile far funzionare il modem, l'airport e in generale c'è poca collaborazione ad aprire l' hardware per linux se ti sembra una scelta coerente.

----------

## Pipaluce

 *xchris wrote:*   

> suggerisco a pipaluce di aprire altri thread 
> 
> ciao

 

Così mi bannate tosto

Cmq ho visto che senza il supporto alla rete si può fare poco sul kernel, aspetto che mi arrivi il router e riprovo.

Dopo aver fatto il chroot è giusto che il login sia sempre su livecd e poi dove sono i sorgenti del kernel?

Grazie

----------

